# Dry curing Pancetta



## castiron9 (Apr 25, 2020)

Ok been dry curing for a short period , still learning hoping the experts can help, my second go around at pancetta. My first batch came out fantastic, I did have a slight white mold growth. Cleaned up with red wine and it was still very good . On my second batch again and it’s back again . Just wondering if someone has advice or suggestions. I do not roll my pancetta. Running my chamber at 55-57 degrees, humidity 70-73.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 25, 2020)

That temp and humidity your going to have white mold grow.  White mold is good, it keeps bad mold away.  Did you use mold 600?


----------



## castiron9 (Apr 25, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> That temp and humidity your going to have white mold grow.  White mold is good, it keeps bad mold away.  Did you use mold 600?


Thank you yes I have read that white mold is good.  But no did not use 600 , I don’t roll my pancetta just leave it in slab style. It’s not black mold , so I just clean it off with red wine when it gets a little heavy . I tried tuning in my chamber a little but I’m still getting it . I’m thinking that maybe my humidity is to high ? Just trying to get some suggestions. Appreciate you replying.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 25, 2020)

I run 50 degrees and 75% humidity.  Any white mold is good mold.


----------



## castiron9 (Apr 25, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> I run 50 degrees and 75% humidity.  Any white mold is good mold.


Ok I’ll keep an eye on


----------



## castiron9 (Apr 25, 2020)

Ok Thanks I’ll keep an eye on it , and just wash down with red wine until I make some adjustments. Maybe I’ll hear more suggestions. Thank you


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 25, 2020)

Ok.  But I wouldnt wash it down.


----------



## castiron9 (Apr 25, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Ok.  But I wouldnt wash it down.


So just leave it , till it reaches weight loss? Then clean it


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 25, 2020)

I would but lets see what others say.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 25, 2020)

Some like the white mold, some are zero mold. If the mold is white it’s just a form of penicillin, which kills other less desirable bacteria, or molds. It’s truly your friend in this process. However the white mold is not necessary to produce a finished product. Same goes for cheese makers. Most prefer and like the mold. It is helpful.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 26, 2020)

This is a great book....  I have it in paperback and kindle...


----------

